# TypeOf oder ähnliches gesucht



## BlubBlub (23. Jul 2011)

Hi,

gibt es in Java eine Möglichkeit abzufragen ob ein bestimmtes Objekt von einem bestimmten Datentyp ist.

Im Pseudocode in etwa sowas:

MeinDatentyp blubb = new MeinDatentyp();

if(StatischeKlassenMethode.isTypeOf(blubb, AndererDatentyp))
{
     System.out.println(blubb ist vom Datentyp AndererDatenyp);
}


----------



## Lumaraf (23. Jul 2011)

Was du suchst ist der Operator instanceof


```
if (blubb instanceof AndererDatentyp) {
    System.out.println("blubb ist vom Datentyp AndererDatenyp");
}
```


----------



## andre111 (23. Jul 2011)

Stichwort: instanceof


----------



## BlubBlub (23. Jul 2011)

Ja perfekt genau danach hab ich gesucht.
thx


----------

